# Solved: McAfee causing Internet Explorer to crash



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

All of a sudden, my computer crashes when I am using Internet Explorer and attempt a search - I am not aware of any changes I have made in the last few days. I have check for viruses - none. I have checked my system resources - at 78%. Anyone have a suggestion for correction?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

John 
Had almost the same problem happen to me awhile back and suspected a corrupt .dll in IE. I repaired IE and problem was fixed. If you have IE 5.0 or higher. Go to start/settings/add-remove programs select internet explorer
Click remove and select the repair option.
Let us know how that works.
Dave


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

> _Originally posted by davey7549 _
> *John
> Had almost the same problem happen to me awhile back and suspected a corrupt .dll in IE. I repaired IE and problem was fixed. If you have IE 5.0 or higher. Go to start/settings/add-remove programs select internet explorer
> Click remove and select the repair option.
> ...


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Tried repairing IE - still isn't working. Am getting "Page Fault in module MCSCAN 32(01)+00278A3 at 0028:C1716773.", plus a list of stuff, like, "32bit applications: Kernel.32DLL,c:\Windows\System\Kernel.32.DLL,
Spool.32.EXE,C:\Windows\System/Spool.32.EXE,
MPREXE.EXE,C:\Windows\System\MPREXE.EXE.
CPQBZL.EXE,C:\ProgramFiles\COMPAQ\COMPAQ EasyAccess Button Support\CPQ.BZL.EXE>" and on and on. Any other suggestions?


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Could this be due to a dat file I downloaded from McAfee yesterday? It continues and reads: "A fatal exception has occurred at 0028:C17207D3 in VXD MCSCAN 32(01)+00278A3.". Is the MCSCAN part a clue that I should be noting? I have searched all of Microsoft's error messages but none of them seem to apply. Everything continues to work fine unless I attempt a search - then my computer crashes again.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

If this just started after the McAfee update then it's most likely the McAfee update is causing it. McAfee is famous for their updates crashing PCs. I guess I'd try reloading the update.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you running windows 98? If so, have you tried booting to a dos prompt and typing:

scanreg /restore

and picking a date prior to the start of your problems?


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Thanx for input - I uninstalled McAfee Virus Scan on my computer and loaded a new Norton Anti-virus and the thing works fine now. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Glad to hear it. McAfee is by far the worst AV out there. You made a very good decision dumping it.


----------



## mole (Aug 24, 1999)

Hey Bryan,

I agree with your evaluation of McAffee, more than once I have fixed a sick PC by ripping out McAffee and installing NAV. However, I have noticed from time to time NAV seems to get some "bad signatures" during live update. Almost immediately after an update the system would be unstable until the next release. It hasn't happened in a while, but I used to keep a complete self extracting file of signatures (sarci32.exe) to backlevel to when I suspected a "bad update", then reapply the signatures.

Do you know how to force a reapplication of the signatures using Live Update? If it detects that you already have the latest signatures, it cancels the update process. It seems to me reapplying those signature might work when instability in the system is apparently related to an update.

mole


----------



## Didisco (Aug 17, 2001)

I have something to say about McAfee AV. My computer always gets the blue screen at shutdown. I don't have written down exactly what it says but something about my OE etc. I think it started when I tried uninstalling the program and it wouldn't uninstall the Safe and Sound file. So I had to reinstall the whole program. But I am still getting the blue screen and don't know what to do to get rid of it. Any suggestions would be great. I don't know if windows is shutting down properly by hitting any button but when I hit any key a couple times, the computer will shut off. It's very annoying but what else can I do?

Thanks for your input
Dianna


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Dianna, welcome to TSG....

We are going to need to know the EXACT error message you are receiving before anyone can give you any input.


----------



## Didisco (Aug 17, 2001)

The exact message says: Fatal exception OE has occured at 015F:BFF8CC04. The current application will be terminated.

I see no clues on my system as I have searched for the problem.

Dianna


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hi Dianna, it would really be best if you started a separate topic for you problem to avoid any confusion. Just explain again the McAfee relationship. Does the problem go away when Mcafee is not running? Include the McAfee version if you would like manual uninstall instructions.


----------



## Didisco (Aug 17, 2001)

The relationship to the subject is that I think McAffee's program is what the problem is. I would love instructions for a manual uninstall. I would like to try a different AV program to see if that will resolve this problem. The version I have now is 5.0. When I uninstalled the program the first time, it took everything away but the Safe and Sound file. I cannot delete that file by any means. I suppose I would have to do something with the registry but I am not that brave to mess with it unless I have specific instructions on how to do it. Please help  



Thanks,

Dianna


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Okeedoke, here it is, from the "horse's ...."

http://www.mcafeehelp.com/default.asp?docid=263

It looks worse than it is because it is basically a click by click instruction. Hope it helps.


----------

